# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Avaliação regimes artificiais de luz/substrato para propagação Acropora Solitaryensis

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

*Avaliação de regimes artificiais de luz e tipos de substrato para a propagação do coral “chifre de veado” Acropora solitaryensis em aquários
*

*Thomas A. Schlacher a*, Jane Stark a*, Andreas B.P. Fischer b*
Traduzido por: Pedro Nuno Ferreira – www.reefforum.net*

 :Olá: Viva
Muito se tem falado, debatido sobre como iluminar o recife. Pessoalmente sempre achei que a luz no mar é azul ou de tons azuis e ténue e por isso privilégio temperatura de cor a partir de 14000 Kelvin para cima, luzes actínicas e leds azuis. Isto obviamente é uma forma muito simplista de abordar o assunto porque na realidade não será bem assim, havendo casos em que o é, outros em que a água é turva e esverdeada, outros ainda que de se situarem os seres marinhos tão superficialmente é intensa, mas o que realmente está em causa é o fornecimento de energia luminosa no comprimento de onda adequado para o coral, caso contrário este não receberá a energia vital para o seu metabolismo e consequente sobrevivência, em suma e como poderão ler no artigo, a fonte de luz artificial tem de ter picos de comprimento de onda que satisfaçam os requisitos de energia luminosa da clorofila-a à ou não se processará de modo eficiente o metabolismo vital para a sobrevivência do coral, assim e cada vez mais se deverá prestar atenção aos gráficos de picos de comprimento de onda que vêm nas embalagens das lâmpadas e/ou exigir aos fabricantes que os coloquem.
O artigo que agora é apresentado à comunidade reefforum vem lançar muita "luz" sobre o tema na forma de uma experiência que envolveu quatro fontes de luz artificial diferentes e dois substratos de fixação diferentes. Tal como dizem os autores, os resultados da experiência são validos para a espécie de coral testada, a Acropora solitaryensis, para outros corais também poderá ser ou não, de qualquer modo vislumbra-se o alargamento a outras espécies. Outro aspecto muito interessante desta experiência é que mede o crescimento pelo aumento da bio massa do coral e não só pelo aumento do comprimento esse que nem sempre traduz saúde, evolução positiva.
Falando agora dos autores faz-se uma breve apresentação dos mesmos....

*Thomas Schlacher*



> http://censeam.niwa.co.nz/science/thomas
> Sendo uma pessoa superficial talvez seja surpreendente ter interesses profundos. Mais ainda, como Austríaco nascido e criado (seguramente a ligação da ciência marinha é historicamente óbvia nisto) que passou muito dos seus anos formativos em folguedo nos Alpes (sim - Lederhosen, nada de yodelling), montanhas sob o mar não são assim uma escolha tão estranha apesar de tudo.  
> Cientificamente gosto dos montes marinhos e a sua bio diversidade. A minha parceira Monika paradoxalmente gosta tanto de esponjas que não consegue parar de produzir aquelas listas longas de espécies que criam novos desafios para a mente depois de cada cruzeiro. O meu laboratório continua a avaliar os peixes costeiros para ver quanta poluição podem verdadeiramente suportar e até que ponto a tortura às nossas praias de areia podem ter impacte nas pequenas criaturas especiais que vivem na areia (não digam isto as vossas crianças porque podem recusar pisar “areia bichenta”). Tudo isto é sonhado do topo de uma torre de marfim, onde o senhor do castelo continua generosamente a prover sustento e até um lugar como Professor Efectivo na Universidade de Sunshine Coast. 
> 
> _(NT: Lederhosen – Calções com alças feitos de pele e usados nos Alpes, no Tirol, roupa tradicional da região - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lederhosen )
> (NT: Yodelling - Modo de canto que terá resultado de forma de comunicação nos picos das montanhas dos Alpes Suíços e Austríacos - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yodeling - http://www.kerrychristensen.com/yode...AM%20Morge.mp3
> University of the Sunshine Coast - http://www.usc.edu.au/  )_


*Jane Marie Stark*




> Jane Marie Stark BN BC (HONS) University of the Sunshine Coast, Maroochydore, QLD.
> 
> A Jane estudou para um combinado de Bacharel em Negócios/ Bacharel de Ciência (Ciência Ambiental) seguido por Distinção em Ciência Marinha. A pesquisa para a Distinção foi orientada em conjunção com o Underwater World, Mooloolaba (Aquário comercial). O tópico de pesquisa foi a avaliação de regimes de luz artificial e tipos de substrato para a propagação do coral chifre de veado Acropora solitaryensis em aquário.
> 
> Actividade profissional presente - Departamento de Recursos Naturais e Água, Mackay, como Responsável pela Gestão da Vegetação 
> 
> _(NT: Under Water World - www.underwaterworld.com.au )
> (NT: Mackay - substantivo antroponímico substantivo toponímico - nome de um porto de mar australiano)_



*Andreas B.P. Fischer - Foi Colaborador do Underwater World*



Continuando, os direitos de tradução para Português e publicação foram adquiridos pelo nosso fórum, o Reefforum.net, que assim e mais uma vez procura trazer à comunidade que o compõe a melhor e mais recente informação que lhe for possível, para promover a evolução positiva continua e fazer a diferença na gestão sustentada do meio ambiente marinho em particular, do planeta em geral, do conhecimento, da cultura. 


Dadas as restrições impostas pelos direitos de autor/editor, o artigo em causa será partilhado com os fóruns parceiros na forma de um elo (link) e resumo de abertura do artigo abaixo apresentado, elo esse que sendo acedido pelos membros registados nesses fóruns parceiros, dará acesso ao artigo. Salienta-se mais uma vez que o artigo está a coberto de direitos de cópia (Copy Right) pelo que não pode ser copiado, divulgado, etc... no seu todo ou parte.

Ficou estabelecido pelos autores, que a Jane Marie Stark responderá às perguntas que forem colocadas através de contacto com o meu e-mail pessoal, assim os Autores não ficam registados no nosso fórum como membros convidados V.I.P. Uma vez que é assim todas as perguntas têm de ser publicadas neste tópico de discussão para que eu as possa traduzir, seja para Inglês afim de as enviar a Jane Marie Stark, seja em Português para que fique acessível a toda a comunidade. A Jane Marie Stark ficou de consultar o e-mail dela todos os dias para ver se eu lhe enviei perguntas, e responderá mal possa. Quando eu receber as respostas, traduzo-as e publico-as aqui no tópico de discussão em Inglês e Português associando citação da pergunta ou perguntas feitas. Aproveito para salientar que quem quiser e souber, pode redigir imediatamente a pergunta em Inglês e Português e publicar aqui neste tópico, mas peço que não usem motores de tradução e se sentirem que não dominam bem o Inglês, abstenham-se de escrever nessa língua, porque um texto mal redigido dificulta muito o trabalho, como por exemplo acontece com os tradutores automáticos do Hall 9000. Agradeço desde já a vossa compreensão para alguma morosidade que possa haver mas tanto eu como a Jane Marie Stark somos pessoas e temos como tal as limitações inerentes.

e agora o resumo de abertura do artigo que poderão aceder na totalidade pelo elo hiper ligado (Hyperlink) que se encontra no titulo acima.




> *Resumo*
> Os corais duros estão sob procura elevada no comércio dos aquários ornamentais, sustentando um comércio global substancial. Dado que a propagação de corais tem geralmente sucesso limitado, o grosso dos corais é obtido das populações selvagens, exercendo impacte nos recifes de coral naturais. Muitos corais duros têm algas simbióticas e assim a luz é um factor crítico. Luz inadequada (isto é, intensidade, composição espectral) pode assim ser uma razão principal para a morte de corais duros nos aquários. Os efeitos das fontes de luz artificiais nos corais permanecem contudo, fracamente documentadas. Assim, o objectivo principal deste estudo foi o de determinar a sobrevivência e crescimento do coral chifre de veado Acropora solitaryensis sob quatro lâmpadas de iodetos metálicos com temperaturas Kelvin de cor diferentes (5500K, 10000K, 14000K, 20000K). Adicionalmente, os efeitos de dois tipos de substratos (mármore ou cimento) foram testados ao longo de 85 dias. Os corais sobreviveram melhor sob lâmpadas com temperaturas Kelvin de cor mais elevadas (14000K), mas a sobrevivência não foi afectada pelo tipo de substrato. Similarmente, o crescimento de corais foi significativamente mais rápido sob tratamentos de luz de temperatura Kelvin de cor mais elevada e marginalmente melhor em blocos de cimento. Globalmente, dos tratamentos examinados neste estudo, a combinação de uma fonte de luz de 20000 Kelvin com fragmentos enxertados em blocos de cimento, produziu a melhor sobrevivência e crescimento do coral “chifre de veado” Acropora solitaryensis nos aquários. Este estudo demonstra que os regimes de cultura podem ser identificados para se melhorar a propagação de corais, mas estes são provavelmente específicos de espécie e dependentes do tipo de lâmpada usada. Devido à grande popularidade dos corais como espécies ornamentais de aquário, a indústria da aquacultura tem o potencial de dar uma contribuição valiosa para o uso sustentado de recursos marinhos desenvolvendo técnicas de cultura apropriadas para corais duros que reduza as recolhas na natureza e os seus impactes ambientais negativos nos recifes de coral.
> 
> ©2007 Publicado Por Elsevier B.V.


Atenciosamente :SbOk3:  
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Pedro gostaria que fizesses umas perguntas ao Jane Stark se fazes o favor.

At what depths were these Acroporas collected ? Was there a period of photo acclimation ? Do you know the photosynthetically active or available radiation of each bulb that was tested ? Since the lower kelvin bulbs tend to have considerably higher levels of PAR could that explain some of the deaths or bleaching experienced by some fragments ? Do you believe that given more time and acclimation the growth rate of the frags under the 5500k and 10k would have matched or surpassed the growth rate of the 14k/20k's ? Since it's unnatural to have the same lighting intensity throughout the day is it possible that keeping those frags under a 12 hour photoperiod was excessive ?

I thoroughly enjoyed reading the article and wait anxiously for your response.

Kind regards,
Robert

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pedro gostaria que fizesses umas perguntas ao Jane Stark se fazes o favor.


 :Olá: Viva Roberto
Mas é que é já a seguir :SbSourire: . :SbOk3: 

Aproveito também este post para agradecer ao Ricardo Calado que nos deu a conhecer a existência deste artigo, ao Paulo Filipe e ao Nuno Silva que nos ajudaram na obtenção da informação necessária http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....3346#post83346 que nos permitiu concretizar a aquisição dos direitos de tradução e publicação, obrigado.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo_Lou

Quero registrar meus cumprimentos ao Juca e ao Pedro Nuno  :tutasla:  por este artigo conquistado por vós.

Parabéns pela inicitiva  :yb677:

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Pessoal da reefforum antes de mais nada parabens pelo excelente artigo, embora eu ainda tenha muitas duvidas em relação a ele pois contradiz bastante o que conheço a respeito do efeito da tempetura de cor versus corais.

Embora o experimento tenha sido realizado apenas com uma espécie em especifico.

Aqui no Brasil tivemos um biologo (Rodrigo Alegro) que fez um trabalho usando uma seriathopora com lampadas de 6K e 10K (venture e BLV respectivamente) e o resultado foi inverso... um pouco maior de crescimento com 6K.

----------


## Pedro Cruz

Olá,

Este é sem dúvida o tipo de artigos que enriquecem.

Tal como diz o Celso, contraria uma serie de teorias, mas, não nos podemos esquecer que, por um lado a experiência incide apenas num tipo de coral, e por outro, tb não é uma constatação 'à balda' (como a maioria que se vê por aí - no meu aquário tenho 6500kº e os corais crescem mais que no teu, que tens 10.000º, logo 6500º é melhor; esquecendo-nos que a temperatura de cor não é o único parâmetro que altera, de aquário para aquário) é o resultado de uma experiência com metodologia cientifica (ou pró-cientifica).

O que me ocorreu quando acabei de ler o artigo, foi: tenho de encontrar outras experiências, será que estão documentadas e ao alcance de qualquer um ?
O Celso já levantou uma ponta do véu.
Vou procurar, o que encontrar, coloco aqui.
Parabéns ao fórum, nas pessoas envolvidas.


Pedro Cruz
aka ZRK



ps - já encontrei evidências: http://reefcorner.org/content.asp?/f...90&whichpage=2

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eu tenho notada que meus corais se adaptam mais facilmente a lampadas entre 12k a 14k do que lampadas mais altas de PAR como 10k XM,  e bem possivel que o crescimento seja mais notavel pelo menos no inicio com as lampadas com kelvin mais alto.

 Ademais a luz embora seja um factor importante no crescimento sem duvida nao e o unico e eu adicionaria que na minha humilde opiniao um aquario quimicamente equilibrado tem mais influencia no crescimento de SPS do que a luz.

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

hehehe Pedro Cruz o que vc achou foi apenas uma contribuição coletiva pra algo que nunca se realizou  :yb665:  

Apenas o Rodrigo fez como trabalho de conclusão da faculdade.

Gostei das perguntas do Roberto  :Smile:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Acredito que algumas considerações devam ser feitas em relação a esse tipo de estudo. Os exemplares foram coletados a uma determinada profundidade. Mas eu não vi um valor qualquer a respeito da quantidade/qualidade da luz natural no local e na profundidade. 
Será que os corais não cresceram mais com as temperaturas mais altas por estarem mais adaptados a esse tipo de iluminação?
O estudo tambem não apresenta uma comparação entre os resultados obtidos no experimento e uma amostra do corais que permaneceram no local original.

Sem falar dos questionamentos levantados pelo Roberto Pacheco.

Mauricio

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pedro gostaria que fizesses umas perguntas ao Jane Stark se fazes o favor.
> 
> At what depths were these Acroporas collected ? Was there a period of photo acclimation ? Do you know the photosynthetically active or available radiation of each bulb that was tested ? Since the lower kelvin bulbs tend to have considerably higher levels of PAR could that explain some of the deaths or bleaching experienced by some fragments ? Do you believe that given more time and acclimation the growth rate of the frags under the 5500k and 10k would have matched or surpassed the growth rate of the 14k/20k's ? Since it's unnatural to have the same lighting intensity throughout the day is it possible that keeping those frags under a 12 hour photoperiod was excessive ?
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed reading the article and wait anxiously for your response.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Robert


B :Olá: a tarde a todos

Chegaram há pouco as primeiras respostas às perguntas colocadas por ti, Roberto Pacheco, que traduzi e passo a transcrever em Português e Inglês com o texto que originalmente fiz para as apresentar à Co-autora Jane Stark que como explicado acima, ficou de responder às perguntas. Como poderão constatar, falta ainda as repostas para as pergunta nº 3 e nº 5 que aguardo.




> Olá Jane
> Aquiestão as primeirasperguntas. Foram colocadas por Roberto Pacheco que é de origem Portuguesa, vive nos Estados Unidos da América e é um Moderador do reefforum. Tem muita experiência na manutenção de sistemas marinhos. Uma das suas especialidades, são as fontes de luz. http://www.reefforum.net/member.php?u=18 (Membro nº 18 de 4499…até à contagem de ontem 31-08-2007), como eu lhe chamo “o ouriço cacheiro com a mascara de gás", uma vez que a sua identidade é super secreta…(mas provavelmente toda a gente sabe quem ele é….o ouriço cacheiro com a mascara de gás…mais ainda, caso seja capturado, o governo negará a sua existência…) (Roberto não resisti...)
> 
> As perguntas







> 1 – A que profundidades foram recolhidas estas Acroporas?







> 1 – Os corais foram recolhidos a uma profundidade de 14 m do “The Gneering” _(NT: Recife a 10 Km ao largo da cidade de Mooloolaba na Austrália)_, a 10 Km ao largo de Mooloolaba







> 2 – Houve um período de foto aclimatação?







> 2 – Os corais receberam 5 dias de período de foto aclimatação nos aquários depois da recolha, antes se serem aleatoriamente destinados para os aquários de tratamento e o processo de recolha de dados começar







> 3 – Conhece a radiação fotossintética activa ou disponível de cada lâmpada que foi testada?





Aguarda resposta 




> 4 – Uma vez que as lâmpadas com temperatura Kelvin baixa tendem a ter consideravelmente níveis elevados de PAR, pode isso explicar algumas das mortes ou branqueamento tido por alguns fragmentos?







> 4 – É possível, mas a única forma de saber é medir a resposta física de algas individuais à variação de luz que entra. Os nossos objectivos com esta pesquisa, foram de documentar a sobrevivência dos corais que são do interesse das pessoas que os mantêm em aquários – seria contudo muito bom ter mais fundos para estudar quais são de facto os mecanismos, dado que esta pesquisa foi restringida pelo tempo concedido para a distinção e o orçamento.







> 5 – Acha que se fosse dado mais tempo e aclimatação a taxa de crescimento dos frags sob 5500K e 10000K teriam igualado ou ultrapassado a taxa de crescimento das 14K/20k’s?




Aguarda resposta 






> 6 – Uma vez que não é natural ter a mesma intensidade de luz ao longo do dia, será possível que mantendo esses frags sob um foto período de 12 horas foi excessivo?







> 6 – O foto período teve por base os tempos de nascer/por do sol para Mooloolaba para aquela altura do ano e também “recomendação normalizada” para manutenção de invertebrados marinhos com base no material/informação pesquisado. Uma experiência com foto períodos variáveis, usando a fonte de luz optimizada determinada com base neste estudo, seria de interesse definitivo na determinação do foto período apropriado para esta espécie nos aquários.







> Gostei em pleno ler o artigo e espero ansiosamente pela sua resposta.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Robert








> Hi Jane 
> Here are the first questions. These have been Placed by Roberto Pacheco who is of Portuguese origin, lives in the United States of America and is a reefforum Moderator. He has a great deal of experience with marine systems husbandry. One of is specialties is light sources. http://www.reefforum.net/member.php?u=18 (Member nº 18 of 4499…up to yesterday’s counting 31-08-2007), as I call him the “hedgehog with the gas mask since is ID is top secret…(but probably everyone knows who he is…the Hedgehog with the gas mask…again should he be caught the government will deny is existence… ) (Roberto couldn't resist)
> 
> The questions







> 1 - At what depths were these *Acroporas* collected?







> 1 - Corals were collected at a depth of 14m from 'The Gneering', 10km offshore from Mooloolaba.







> 2 - Was there a period of photo acclimation?







> 2 - The corals were given a 5 day photo acclimation period in aquaria after collection before they were randomly assigned to treatment tanks and the data recording process began.




3 - Do you know the photosynthetically active or available radiation of each bulb that was tested?




> 4 - Since the lower Kelvin bulbs tend to have considerably higher levels of PAR could that explain some of the deaths or bleaching experienced by some fragments?







> 4 - It is possible, but the only way to find out is to measure the physiological response of individual algae to incoming light variation.  Our aim with this research was to document the survival of the corals which is of interest to people who keep them in tanks- would be great however to get more funding to study what the actual mechanisms are, as this research was constrained within honours timeframes and budgeting.




5 - Do you believe that given more time and acclimation the growth rate of the *frags* under the 5500k and 10k would have matched or surpassed the growth rate of the 14k/20k's?




> 6 - Since it's unnatural to have the same lighting intensity throughout the day is it possible that keeping those *frags* under a 12 hour photoperiod was excessive?







> 6 - The 12 hour period photoperiod was derived from the sunrise/sunset times for Mooloolaba for the time of year and was also 'standard recommendation' for marine invertebrate husbandry from material researched.  An experiment with varying photoperiods using the optimum light source determined from this study would definitely be of interest to determine the appropriate photoperiod for this species in aquaria.







> I thoroughly enjoyed reading the article and wait anxiously for your response.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Robert






Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Roberto Pacheco que é de origem Portuguesa, vive nos Estados Unidos da América e é um Moderador do reefforum. Tem muita experiência na manutenção de sistemas marinhos. Uma das suas especialidades, são as fontes de luz. http://www.reefforum.net/member.php?u=18 (Membro nº 18 de 4499até à contagem de ontem 31-08-2007), como eu lhe chamo o ouriço cacheiro com a mascara de gás", uma vez que a sua identidade é super secreta(mas provavelmente toda a gente sabe quem ele é.o ouriço cacheiro com a mascara de gásmais ainda, caso seja capturado, o governo negará a sua existência)


Agora e que notei, es demais Pedro   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  





> Os corais foram recolhidos a *uma profundidade de 14 m* do The Gneering (NT: Recife a 10 Km ao largo da cidade de Mooloolaba na Austrália), a 10 Km ao largo de Mooloolaba


Eu penso que isto explica tudo !

----------


## Nuno Silva

Boa Noite,

E isto também:




> Colocada por *Jane Stark*
> _2  Os corais receberam 5 dias de período de foto aclimatação nos aquários depois da recolha, antes se serem aleatoriamente destinados para os aquários de tratamento e o processo de recolha de dados começar_

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a tarde

Chegou a resposta nº 3




> 3 – Conhece a radiação fotossintética activa ou disponível de cada lâmpada que foi testada?







> As medições de irradiação foram registadas como fotões e exprimidas como (DFFF) Densidade fotossintética do fluxo de fotões. PF vejam os gráficos e tabelas seguintes





> Fig. I1: Comparação dos espectros de irradiação para cada fonte de luz, (5500 K, 10000 K, 14000 K, e 20000 K). Os espectros representam dados de irradiação em intervalos de 5nm em microEinsteins m-2 sec -1 recolhidos colocando uma placa de espectro no aquário à mesma altura que os fragmentos de corais.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tabela I1: 
> Picos de irradiação de cada fonte de luz (5500K, 10000K, 14000K, 20000K) em niveis de absorção de Clorofila _a_ (400-450 &640-700nm) e clorofila _c_ (440-500 & 630-650nm). Valores de DFFF para picos de cada fonte de luz em cada nível são também dados em E s-1m-2 determinados a partir de medições de irradiação registadas.
> 
> ...






Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a tarde
Chegou a resposta à 5ª pergunta colocada pelo Roberto Pacheco, que passo a transcrever




> 5 – Acha que se fosse dado mais tempo e aclimatação a taxa de crescimento dos frags sob 5500K e 10000K teriam igualado ou ultrapassado a taxa de crescimento das 14K/20k’s?






> Estudos anteriores concluíram que as taxas de crescimento dos corais transplantados são reduzidas, pelo menos a curto prazo (0.5-1 Ano depois da transplantação) como resultado da transplantação e de que grandes variações em taxas de crescimento (extensão) durante os meses iniciais da transplantação, também ocorrem. Taxas de crescimento médio para todos os tratamentos, foram observadas seguirem uma tendência similar até aproximadamente o dia 20, altura em que o crescimento parecia tornar-se mais responsivo/reactivo à luz. Outros estudos sugeriram que corais recolhidos na natureza transplantados para aquários, têm um período de foto adaptação estimado em cerca de 3 semanas a 1 mês. Os resultados deste estudo mostraram que depois deste tempo sugerido de 1 mês, a sobrevivência e crescimento dos corais, apresenta resposta aos diferentes regimes de luz com uma clara separação dos 4 tratamentos. Os tratamentos com lâmpadas de 14000K e 20000K apresentavam tendências de crescimento e sobrevivência similares em contraste com os padrões de crescimento e sobrevivência limitados dos tratamentos de 5500K e 10000K. As tendências apresentadas neste estudo sugerem que as taxas de crescimento e observações gerais de saúde dos tratamentos de 5500 K e 10000K não ultrapassavam o crescimento de 14000K e 20000K, contudo com base nos dados recolhidos, para comentar sobre isto com segurança o primeiro passo será determinar a extensão de tempo apropriada por que devem os corais passar em “adaptação” uma vez que as mortes podem ocorrer em qualquer momento, isso através de mais estudos com intervalos de tempo mais longos.


 


> 5 - Do you believe that given more time and acclimation the growth rate of the *frags* under the 5500k and 10k would have matched or surpassed the growth rate of the 14k/20k's?






> Previous studies have concluded that growth rates of transplanted corals are reduced for a least the short term (0.5-1year after transplantation) as a result of transplantation and that large variations in growth rates (extension) during the initial months of transplantation also occur. Mean growth rates for all treatments were observed to follow a similar trend up until approximately day 20, at which time growth appeared to become more responsive to light.  Other studies have suggested that wild-sourced corals transplanted to aquaria have a photo adaptation period estimated to be around 3weeks - 1 month.  Results of this study showed that after this suggested time 1month, coral survival and growth show response to the different light regimes with a clear separation of the 4 treatments.  The 14 000 K and 20 000 K lamp treatments displayed similar growth and survival trends in contrast to the limited growth and survival patterns of the 5 500 K and 10 000 K treatments. The trends displayed in this study suggest that the growth rates and overall health observations of 5 500 and 10 000 K treatments wouldn't surpass the growth of 14 000 K and 20 000 K from the data collected however to comment on this confidently the first step would be to determine the appropriate length of time that corals should spend 'adapting' since deaths can occur at all times, through further studies over longer timeframes.


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Mauricio Foz

Senhores, perdoem minha ingenuidade e desconhecimento técnico.
Sabendo que ocorre a absorção da luz a medida que penetra na agua, e que os corais foram coletados a 14 metros.
As temperaturas de cor abaixo de 10.000 k não seriam equivalentes a uma profundidade muito menor e as de 14.000 e 20.000 não seriam mais "parecidas" com a profundidade onde foram coletados?
Esse detalhe não pode ser uma das razões e se observar o maior crescimento,afinal se os corais estavam a essa profundida, uma boa justificativa dee existir.

Mauricio

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva,

É um artigo brilhante!
É uma pena existirem tão poucos estudos deste género em aquariofilia. Está muito bem desenhado e bem executado, as conclusões parece-me que são válidas e de uma verdade inequívoca. 

Alguém sabe se todos os corais utilizam só estes foto-receptores? Podemos generalizar?

Já ficava contente se alguém dissesse que pelo menos todas as acroporas são assim.

Perante estes resultados, não faz sentido nenhum utilizar lâmpadas de 10000ºK, até poderá ser prejudicial. 


Abraço,

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Perante estes resultados, não faz sentido nenhum utilizar lâmpadas de 10000ºK, até poderá ser prejudicial.


Eu nao chegei a esta conclusao.
O fato de o coral ser colectado a 14m e nao haver um periodo proprio de fotoadaptacao  e que levou a este resultado na minha humilde opiniao.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Viva,
> 
> É um artigo brilhante!
> É uma pena existirem tão poucos estudos deste género em aquariofilia. Está muito bem desenhado e bem executado, as conclusões parece-me que são válidas e de uma verdade inequívoca. 
> 
> Alguém sabe se todos os corais utilizam só estes foto-receptores? Podemos generalizar?
> 
> Já ficava contente se alguém dissesse que pelo menos todas as acroporas são assim.
> 
> ...


 :Olá: Viva Ricardo
Fico contente que tenhas gostado do artigo. Pessoalmente continuo a achar que o mar é azul, e pretendo alterar as minhas HQI de 14000K para 20000K e tornar mais azul o sistema.
Quanto a podermos ter mais estudos destes, podemos! Se analizares a pergunta nº 4 e a respectiva resposta, perceberás... 




> Roberto Pacheco][/B] 				 _ 4  Uma vez que as lâmpadas com temperatura Kelvin baixa tendem a ter consideravelmente níveis elevados de PAR, pode isso explicar algumas das mortes ou branqueamento tido por alguns fragmentos?_







> _ 4  É possível, mas a única forma de saber é medir a resposta física de algas individuais à variação de luz que entra. Os nossos objectivos com esta pesquisa, foram de documentar a sobrevivência dos corais que são do interesse das pessoas que os mantêm em aquários  seria contudo muito bom ter mais fundos para estudar quais são de facto os mecanismos, dado que esta pesquisa foi restringida pelo tempo concedido para a distinção e o orçamento._


_
_

...de resto troquei e-mails com a Jane Stark e essa era uma possibilidade, havia entusiasmo porque uma comunidade de aficionados se tinha interessado pelo trabalho feito, um trabalho mágnifico que nos diz, a nós os aficionados, respeito e de que necessitavamos ainda de mais, mas são necessários fundos para comprar artigos, para financiar trabalhos/estudos, a possibilidade existe...mas só uma única pessoa de um fórum que na altura, 31-08-2007, tinha 4499 membros, me pediu para apresentar as suas perguntas à Jane Stark que respondeu passado pouco tempo...passado mais algum tempo escreveu-me a perguntar se não havia mais perguntas....ainda não lhe respondi e já lá vão cerca de 5 meses, mas terei de lhe responder, agradecer e talvez coloque eu algumas perguntas...tenho agora acroporas que se te lembrares, não tinha, por opção minha, por ter um sistema ainda jovem que acabou por muito sofrer com a canícula do verão passado que coincidiu com obras que lá por casa ocorreram...queres também colocar perguntas :SbQuestion2:  Alguém está interessado em financiar ou contribuir para o desenvolvimento de mais estudos :SbQuestion2:  a possibilidade, a oportunidade existe....e se o reefforum já foi inovador ao ter contactado a comunidade científica e lhe ter comprado um artigo de um estudo que esta fez e que muito nos diz respeito, seria o máximo se financiasse estudos no nosso campo, os aficionados em equipe com a comunidade científica para variar...está nas mãos da comunidade reefforum.
Se quiseres colocar perguntas podes colocar aqui que eu encarrego-me de as traduzir e apresentar à Jane Stark.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Pessoalmente continuo a achar que o mar é azul, e pretendo alterar as minhas HQI de 14000K para 20000K e tornar mais azul o sistema.


Tambem prefiro esta cor e na minha experiencia tenho notado que e muito mais facil aclimatizar os corais com lampadas com menos radiacao/mais azuladas. Entretanto existe milhares de aquaristas que usem 65k/10k com muito sucesso e conforme os testes de Sanjay o crescimento tem sido maior com estas lampadas embora seja necessario tomar as devidas precauções.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Eu nao chegei a esta conclusao.
> O fato de o coral ser colectado a 14m e nao haver um periodo proprio de fotoadaptacao  e que levou a este resultado na minha humilde opiniao.


Viva,

É com opiniões válidas como esta do Roberto que podemos discutir e tentar tirar as nossas próprias conclusões do artigo. Não há verdades absolutas em ciência!   :Palmas:  
Cada um tem o seu ponto de vista e conversando podemos aprender mais.

Também reparei nesse pormenor mas repara que a sobrevivência no período de fotoadaptação até foi maior nas lâmpadas de 5500K. Que pensas disto? Só ao fim dos primeiro mês, é que realmente as lâmpadas de 14/20000K começaram a apresentar melhores resultados.

Existem várias espécies de Acroporas, umas habitam a superfície outras mais profundas, daí a minha questão... todas usam o mesmo tipo de fotoreceptor? Ou existem vários tipos e este é apenas válido nesta espécie? 

Realmente existem várias marcas que comercializam lâmpadas de 10000K e vários aquariofilistas as usam, incluindo eu próprio. Mas será que só usaram deste tipo ou tinham uma mistura com actínicas ou outro tipo?

Gostaria que mais user's comentassem estes resultados, especialmente aqueles que possuem habilitações diferenciadas nestas áreas.
Recordo-me por exemplo do Gustavo Duarte que tinha alguns trabalhos realizados sobre fotossíntese, até conversamos bastante sobre isto num jantar em Coimbra com outros membros, após o aniversário do Reefforum. Se alguém pudesse pedir-lhe para comentar este artigo penso que seria bastante enriquecedor.

Um abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Se quiseres colocar perguntas podes colocar aqui que eu encarrego-me de as traduzir e apresentar à Jane Stark.


Se calhar é prudente aguardar por mais uns post's porque certamente irei (eu ou outros membros) ter mais dúvidas/questões do que a colocada inicialmente.

Um abraço,

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Isto foi o que aconteceu com os meus corais quando mudei de 12k para XM 10k sem um periodo proprio de foto-aclimatizacao:











Os corais que sobreviverem levarem meses para recuperar ! A minha RBTA mudou de vermelho escuro para cor-de-rosa e uma das minhas Euphyllias se tornou branca como a neve embora eventualmente recuperou suas zooxanthellas. So para lembrar que no meu balastro essas lampadas XM tinham niveis mais altos de radiacao fotosintetica do que Iwasaki 65k.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá de novo!

Estás correcto quando valorizas o processo de foto-adaptação, alias bem documentado com a tua própria experiência.

Mas volto a colocar-te a questão... como interpretas que no 1º mês a taxa de sobrevivência seja maior nos aquarios com 5500K?
Seria lógico pensarmos como os corais estão a 14m de profundidade, que durante o período de foto-adaptação estas lâmpadas teriam menor "rendimento", mas os resultados parecem indicar o contrário.
Os resultados indicam, que após o 1º mês, o crescimento foi melhor com lampadas de 14 e 20000K, mas que inicialmente foi melhor com 5500K

Abraço,

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> como interpretas que no 1º mês a taxa de sobrevivência seja maior nos aquarios com 5500K?


Nao me lembro deste detalhe terei que ler o artigo outra vez quando tiver mais tempo, mas o que posso dizer com toda a certeza e que necessitamos de mais detalhes para chegar-mos a alguma conclusao ! 
Ja temos a marca das lampadas mas precisamos do balastro e niveis de PAR imitidos por cada lampada. 

Vou ver se Sanjay Joshi tem essa info no seu site e se sim coloco aqui.

PS Curiosamente quando troquei minha lampada para XM 10k os corais inicialmente reagirem tao bem a lampada que me levou a aumentar o fotoperiodo, portanto o problema levou tempo a desenvolver nao foi imediato.

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá a todos,

Pedro: parabéns pela excelente tradução e pelas notas de tradução, que são muito úteis, deixando o texto mais rico que na sua versão original...

Só hoje tive a oportunidade para ler o artigo com atenção e queria deixar aqui algumas perguntas aos autores.

Por outro lado, gostaria de saber se era possível publicarem o artigo aqui também na sua versão original em inglês. Não é por nada, Pedro..., e tu és um excelente tradutor  :SbOk2:  , mas eu gosto muito de ler as versões originais dos artigos e tinha muito interesse em ler este também.  :SbSourire2:  

De qualquer modo, gostava de deixar aqui a minha modesta teoria de que estas conclusões se aplicam a corais que vivem em profundidades semelhantes ao que foi objecto da experiência (14 metros), porque o coral está geneticamente adaptado a essas condições para maximizar as suas possibilidades de sobrevivência e crescimento. No caso de um coral adaptado a viver a 50 cm da superfície da água as conclusões terão de ser outras. Os corais têm uma certa capacidade de adaptação a diferentes condições de luz, mas como sabemos o intervalo de flexibilidade do coral é limitado, muito pouco sabendo-se ainda sobre os limites dentro dos quais o coral se sente verdadeiramente à vontade para crescer de forma saudável. Apenas sabemos que os animais se adaptam geneticamente aos habitats em que se inserem, mas é um processo muitísimoooooooooooo demoradooooooooooo.... de milhares de anos... 

Quero com isto dizer que irmos todos mudar a iluminação para temperaturas na ordem dos 14.000 K pode não ser a melhor solução (hahaha), mas importa estarmos conscientes de que, hoje, muitos dos corais são apanhados em zonas cada vez mais fundas, dando que as áreas de colecta junto da superfície estão cada vez mais depauperadas... Por isso, tendencialmente, talvez as lâmpadas de temperaturas superiores venham a ser mais favoráveis para os corais que irão aparecendo no mercado.

Penso que o futuro da recolha de animais nos recifes vai mudar muito e a visão que tenho mostra um mercado de recolha na natureza extraordinariamente mais restritivo e em que cada coral duro terá obrigatoriamente que trazer uma etiqueta na base que esteja associado a uma ficha informatizada das condições em que o coral foi colhido para mais facilmente replicar essas condições em cativeiro e controlar a sua origem...

Seja como for, sem dúvida que o futuro vai ser diferente... muito diferente...

Bem, aqui vão as questões:

1. Em que medida podemos (e se não podemos, porquê) correlacionar os resultados obtidos para este coral, colectado a 14 m de profundidade, com corais de outras espécies do género Acropora e que crescem a menores profundidades, designadamente quase à superfície?

2. Que interpretação objectiva pode ser feita sobre o facto dos fragmentos de corais terem registado uma taxa de sobrevivência de 100% no primeiro mês sob lâmpadas de 5.500 K?

3. Em que medida é que as conclusões obtidas sobre o efeito dos espectros luminosos que mais favoreceram o crescimento dos frags de coral analisados, pode ser extrapolado com razoabilidade para outros corais dependentes de zooxantelles?

4. Poderemos concluir que as temperaturas de 5.500 K e 10.000 K favorecem menos o desempenho das zooxantelles pelo facto de apresentarem intensidades demasiado baixa e alta, respectivamente, nos níveis de absorção da clorofila-a?

5. Como se pode explicar as menores taxas de sobrevivência dos corais com substrato de cimento, para as temperaturas de 5.500 K, 10.000 K e 14.000 K? E como explicar o efeito contrário na iluminação com 20.000 K (melhores taxas com base de mármore)?

6. Qual a interpretação que pode ser feita para o facto do crescimento dos corais com suporte de mármore sob lâmpadas de 10.000 K ter estado estagnado durante o 2º e 3º mês?





> *Tradução em Inglês das questões colocadas:*
> 
> 1. How can we correlate (and if we can't, why not) the obtained results for the coral, collected at a 14 meter depth with other corals from the gender Acropora and also growing at lower deeps, namely near the ocean surface?
> 
> 2. What objective interpretation can be made about the fact that coral frags had registered a 100% survival rate in the first month under 5.500 K?
> 
> 3. In what way, can we reasonaly extrapolate the obtained results about the best spectrum favoring coral frags growth for other coral species also zooxanthellae dependent?
> 
> 4. Can we conclude that 5.500 K and 10.000 K spectrums don't favor zooxanthellae performance, namely because they have lower and higher intensity than needed, respectively, at chlorophile absoption levels?
> ...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Bom dia Luís e obrigado pelas perguntas colocadas assim como te teres dado ao trabalho de as traduzir, vou apenas ajustar (espero que não te importes) 




> ...also growing at lower deeps, namely near the ocean surface?


por




> also growing at *shallower depths*, namely near de ocean surface?


para que fique perceptível ou pode ser interpretado como corais vivendo a profundidades mais baixas, ou seja mais profundas e entra em contradição com ocean surface.

e aqui apenas para melhor exprimir o que tens em Português




> ...5.500 K and 10.000 K spectrums don't favor *zooxanthellae* performance, namely because they have lower and higher intensity than needed, respectively, at chlorophile absoption levels


por




> 5.500 K and 10.000 K spectrum's *favor less* *zooxanthellae* performance, namely because they *present far to* lower and higher intensity than needed, respectively, at *chlorophyll-A* absorption levels


Neste momento não as posso enviar mas logo à noite já seguem o que coincidirá com o inicio do dia na Austrália. Espero que a Jane ainda se lembre de nós...
Mais uma vez Luís, obrigado pelo interesse e esforço.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Bom dia Luís e obrigado pelas perguntas colocadas assim como te teres dado ao trabalho de as traduzir, vou apenas ajustar (espero que não te importes)


Olá Pedro,

Concordo inteiramente com as tuas sugestões e eu é que agradeço o teu esforço todo aqui neste processo, assim como o facto de te preocupares com detalhes que podem garantidamente fazer a diferença na interpretação e, consequentemente, na qualidade das respostas.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Viva Luis,

É um artigo interessante não é? 

Relativamente à questão 5 por ti colocada:

"5. Como se pode explicar as menores taxas de sobrevivência dos corais com substrato de cimento, para as temperaturas de 5.500 K, 10.000 K e 14.000 K? E como explicar o efeito contrário na iluminação com 20.000 K (melhores taxas com base de mármore)?"

Tens aqui a resposta nas conclusões do artigo:
"(2) A sobrevivência é semelhante para fragmentos enxertados em substrato de cimento ou mármore"
"(3) A Acropora solitaryensis cresce mais rápido sob lâmpadas com temperatura de Kelvin mais elevada enquanto que o substrato não influencia fortemente as taxas de crescimento;"

Isto quer dizer que as diferenças encontradas na mortalidade dos corais para um e outro substrato não são estatisticamente significativas, ou seja o valor de p era maior que 0,05. 
Para já com os resultados deste estudo não se pode dizer que o substrato influencia a sobrevivência porque as diferenças encontradas não permitem extrapolar conclusões.


Pedro,
Se enviares perguntas aos autores do artigo, pergunta se a maior parte das acroporas ou outro género de corais que mantemos em cativeiro possuem clorofila a como principal pigmento.

Um abraço,

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Luís e Ricardo

As vossas perguntas acabaram de seguir viagem para a Australia onde agora são 10:09 da manhã do dia 14/03 (fuso horário de Mooloolaba)




> Hi Jane
> Sorry for not having replied earlier, but there were no questions at that time. I think this study was far more than people expected and are not used to, so it took time but now there are questions.
> 
> Questions by Luís Delgado (43 year old friend of mine  from Lisbon professional consultant on comunication and information systems):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agora vamos aguardar e esperar que nos responda :yb663: .

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá Ricardo,

Sim, o artigo é muito interessante...




> Isto quer dizer que as diferenças encontradas na mortalidade dos corais para um e outro substrato não são estatisticamente significativas, ou seja o valor de p era maior que 0,05. 
> 
> Para já com os resultados deste estudo não se pode dizer que o substrato influencia a sobrevivência porque as diferenças encontradas não permitem extrapolar conclusões.


Não é essa a interpretação que faço da leitura do estudo porque, olha o que os autores dizem na secção 3.2 (Sobrevivência dos corais):

"a) Três tratamentos usando lâmpadas com temperaturas de cor Kelvin mais elevadas (14000K – mármore, 20000K – cimento, 20000K – mármore) e o tratamento de 5500K – mármore registaram consideravelmente melhor sobrevivência, particularmente para o final da experiência."

Por outro lado, a figura 3 do estudo (apresentada abaixo), também evidencia a análise apresentada, sendo que as diferenças nas taxas de sobrevivência são as seguintes (tendo por base os dados apresentados no quadro da secção 4.3):

5.500 K – 22% (melhor em mármore com 73%)
10.000 K – 3% (melhor em mármore com 55%)
14.000 K – 11% (melhor em mármore com 74%)
20.000 K - 9% (melhor em cimento com 83%)

*Fig. 3 – Comparação da sobrevivência de corais enxertados em cimento (c – linhas sólidas) ou blocos de mármore (m – linhas intermitentes) sob cada uma das quatro fontes de luz diferentes.*


*Quadro da secção 4.3 do artigo (Substrato e regime de luz “óptimos” para cultura)*


Por isso, entendo que a conclusão:

"(2) A sobrevivência é semelhante para fragmentos enxertados em substrato de cimento ou mármore"

apresentada no final do estudo (secção 5) é contraditória com os resultados empíricos obtidos.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: [FONT=Verdana]Boa tarde a todos
Venho cá por breves momentos para vos trazer as respostas da jane Stark que chegaram esta semana. A Jane está neste momento a mudar de casa e hoje cessa funções na agência do governo Australiano onde trabalha para ir assumir funções na mesma área mas numa exploração mineira perto da sua actual localidade.




> 1. Em que medida podemos (e se não podemos, porquê) correlacionar os resultados obtidos para este coral, colectado a 14 m de profundidade, com corais de outras espécies do género Acropora e que crescem a menores profundidades, designadamente quase à superfície?





> A iluminação requerida pelos corais depende de um número de factores incluindo a morfologia da espécie, o ambiente de onde teve origem o animal, isto é, recife superficial versus recife mais profundo. As zooxantelas que residem dentro dos pólipos e a capacidade da lâmpada em providenciar energia luminosa substancial em comprimentos de onda que sejam utilizáveis pelas zooxantelas. Por isso penso que mais estudos como este com Acroporas vindas de profundidades diferentes seriam necessários para fazer a correlação entre os resultados reunidos e as diferentes espécies de Acroporas.





> 2. Que interpretação objectiva pode ser feita sobre o facto dos fragmentos de corais terem registado uma taxa de sobrevivência de 100% no primeiro mês sob lâmpadas de 5.500 K?





> Penso que a melhor explicação para isto pode vir da foto aclimatação. O período inicial de adaptação para corais a seguir ao transplante assim como a capacidade de 5500K alcançarem o ponto de compensação em que as zooxantelas simbiontes são capazes de providenciar energia suficiente para a sobrevivência. No caso em que a estimulação de luz está no ponto de compensação dos corais o consumo de CO2 iguala a produção de O2, energia suficiente é fornecida aos corais pelas zooxantelas para suportar a sobrevivência, mas pouca ou nenhuma energia sobra para crescimento e reprodução. Isso tem um efeito lesivo nos corais à medida que o espaço de tempo sob esta fonte de luz é aumentado.





> 3. Em que medida é que as conclusões obtidas sobre o efeito dos espectros luminosos que mais favoreceram o crescimento dos *frags* de coral analisados, pode ser extrapolado com razoabilidade para outros corais dependentes de zooxantelles?





> Mais uma vez voltamos à iluminação requerida pelos corais e os factores discutidos acima, origem dos corais, zooxantelas presentes. Para corais de origem similar com as mesmas zooxantelas, então seria esperado que também esses sobrevivessem e crescessem melhor sob lâmpadas de 20000K, contudo seriam necessários mais estudos para confirmar isto.





> 4. Poderemos concluir que as temperaturas de 5.500 K e 10.000 K favorecem menos o desempenho das zooxantelles pelo facto de apresentarem intensidades demasiado baixa e alta, respectivamente, nos níveis de absorção da clorofila-a?





> Não percebo bem o que está a ser perguntado?





> 5. Como se pode explicar as menores taxas de sobrevivência dos corais com substrato de cimento, para as temperaturas de 5.500 K, 10.000 K e 14.000 K? E como explicar o efeito contrário na iluminação com 20.000 K (melhores taxas com base de mármore)?





> Não tenho 100% de certeza se compreendi o que está a ser perguntado aqui?
> 
> A forte sobrevivência é atribuída à capacidade da fonte de luz estimular as zooxantelas para além do ponto de compensação (como debatido acima). A variabilidade das taxas de crescimento individual de fragmentos em aquário sob diferentes regimes de luz, é indicadora da capacidade da fonte de iluminação em estimular as algas simbiontes, para maximizar a fotossíntese pelo menos até ao ponto de compensação. Um sistema que estimule zooxantelas próximo do ponto máximo de saturação da fotossíntese, é necessário para que se consiga crescimento positivo.
> 
> A taxa de sobrevivência não foi significativamente afectada pelo tipo de substrato.





> 6. Qual a interpretação que pode ser feita para o facto do crescimento dos corais com suporte de mármore sob lâmpadas de 10.000 K ter estado estagnado durante o 2º e 3º mês?





> A taxa de crescimento médio depois de 2 ou 3 meses no aquário é uma indicação possível de que esta luz estava a estimular os corais mesmo no ou perto do ponto de compensação onde a sobrevivência é mantida, mas o excesso de energia para o crescimento não estava disponível. Este foi o caso para todas as exposições sob lâmpada de 10000K em que o crescimento no mês final foi de < 3 mg d-1. Em contraste com os fragmentos criados sob regimes de 14000 e 20000K que tiveram taxas de crescimento de 7-10 mg d-1 no mês final.
> 
> O crescimento reduzido e em alguns casos negativo de alguns fragmentos individuais durante o 2º e 3º mês, pode-se explicar como a lenta dissociação de células simbióticas dos tecidos dos fragmentos em reposta a desgaste, tal como neste caso, transporte para o aquário e limitação da fonte de luz.





> Pedro,
> Se enviares perguntas aos autores do artigo, pergunta se a maior parte das acroporas ou outro género de corais que mantemos em cativeiro possuem clorofila a como principal pigmento.





> Os foto receptores chave das zooxantelas são as clorofilas *a* e *c*


Versão em Inglês das repostas de Jane Stark



> 1. How can we correlate (and if we can't, why not) the obtained results for the coral, collected at a 14 meter depth with other corals from the gender Acropora and  also growing at shallower depths, namely near the ocean surface?
> 
> 
> The illumination required by corals depends on a number of factors including the morphology of the species, the environment from which the animal has originated, ie shallow vs deeper reef,  the zooxanthallae which reside inside the polyps and the ability of the lamp to provide substantial light energy at wavelengths that are useable by the Zooxanthallae. Therefore I believe that further studies such as this one with different Acropora's from different depths would be required to make a correlation between results gathered and different Acropora species.
> 
> 2. What objective interpretation can be made about the fact that coral had registered a 100% survival rate in the first month under 5.500 K?
> 
> I think that the best explanation for this could come down to photoacclimation, the 'initial settling in period' for corals following transportation as well as the ability of the 5500k to meet the compensation point, where zooxanthallae symbionts are able to provide sufficient energy for survival.  In the case where light stimulation is at the corals compensation point, CO2 consumption equals O2 production, sufficient energy is being supplied to corals by zooxanthallae to support survival but limited or no energy remains for growth and reproduction.  This has a detrimental affect on corals as the length of time under this light source is increased.
> 
> ...


Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá viva Pedro,

Muito obrigado pelo envio das perguntas e da colocação das respostas.


Só uma pequena correcção, agora estou a viver em Matosinhos, aí a uns 300m da Sohal, pelo que se passares por estes lados teria todo o gosto em ir tomar um café.

Abraço,

PS: E...não, ainda não matei ninguém.  :yb624:

----------

